# Tree removal bid



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

ok so I am bidding a tree removal, the tree is 36"-38" wide and 100'-120' tall it is 4 feet from the neighbors fence, the cost estimate ( blue book ) is at $1,176.oo wich seems really low, anybody have any experience bidding large trees like this ? I am getting bids from the local tree companies I would like to make more than just a s*@t ton of fire wood off the job. oh ya.... its for a NAT unfortunately .......any help would be great:thumbup:


----------



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

i would bid at 3k,


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Only way around blue book prices is getting a 3rd party bid on their letter head and price, "quote" this is out of our scope of work will take licensed tree arbor and bucket truck, close to power line and neighbors house. Arbor will have to be insured and licensed to remove tree. as per local codes.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks zuse, I am in process of getting the 3rd party bids to drop the tree, I think the only way I can make money on this is to supply the 3rd party bid to drop the tree and I will make alittle on the CYD'S I remove. and I will save some $$$ come next winter on fire wood:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is what i do, i take a basic word Doc* template "open office free" but you must have MS word installed, copy the arbors tree price and add a 20% to it. a "handling fee and 30 day finance fee" of course i don't disclose it, and add his contact info and letter head to the word doc* send it in.

a total of 20% on top of his price is fair, you can even go lower if you like.

But the the blue blue book should have 2 line items, 1) to drop the tree and 2) to remove total debris accumulated from cut down.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't use blue book. This is out of the CE is use

Tree Cut Up and Haul Away Over 36" Diameter $1,474.84 BEFORE overhead and profit is added in. 

The notes say this is for a downed tree. I can't find the cost to get the tree on the ground.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Here is what i do, i take a basic word Doc* template "open office free" but you must have MS word installed, copy the arbors tree price and add a 20% to it. a "handling fee and 30 day finance fee" of course i don't disclose it, and add his contact info and letter head to the word doc* send it in.
> 
> a total of 20% on top of his price is fair, you can even go lower if you like.
> 
> But the the blue blue book should have 2 line items, 1) to drop the tree and 2) to remove total debris accumulated from cut down.


thanks zuse, that's exactly what I needed !!!!! yes I would be happy with %20 of his bill and the CYD removed. I just notices the CE does not include haul away so I think this will work just fine

thank you BRADS, hey what estimate software do you use ?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks again for all the help guys.....


----------



## JoeHarris (Feb 21, 2020)

At what cost you have sold your tree removal ?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

JoeHarris said:


> At what cost you have sold your tree removal ?


Joe, the post is over 5 years old. The invoice is probably growing mushrooms by now. Set your own prices, then sink or swim.


----------



## TAREZZ (Nov 30, 2019)

Can you pm any of those you have done just to see how to start it .


----------

